# Hello! New Member Wuxia Novel Publication!



## Innkeeper (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello,

Hope it is okay to introduce myself and my writing here. I'm a long-time medieval China scholar turned historical fantasy writer. I've published a number of short stories, mostly in the Chinese ghost/strange story genre and my first novel, *Dream of the Dragon Pool - A Daoist Quest* will come out May 1st. I have a website, The Dragon Gate Inn - A Writer's Home in the Jiang-hu with a blog, The Wandering Blades Blog where I discuss the history of China's wuxia literary genre and the "writer's life." I'd like to start a discussion of that genre both literary and cinema here, if others are interested. Please stop in and visit the Inn.


----------

